
Nokia is buying digital health firm Withings for $191M - jambo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/26/11507226/nokia-acquire-withings
======
jambo
Found out about it this morning when I got this via email from Withings
assuring me that everything will keep working:
[http://www.withings.com/us/en/withings-
nokia](http://www.withings.com/us/en/withings-nokia)

